# A bicycle in a fish tank?



## codenametorch (Dec 27, 2009)

I have what may be the one of the oddest questions ever asked in this forum. Can I put a bicycle in a fish tank? Before you answer, let me clarify and explain. I run a small bike shop in Florida. We were recently given/traded a 180 gallon setup for one of our bikes. As the tank is too large for me to use at home and too nice to waste I'd like to use it in the shop. The problem is that I don't have the funds to go out and buy much in terms of decor. One of my customers suggested I put a bike in the tank and call it a day. After laughing for almost 10 min, I actually considered the idea and didn't think it was completely crazy.

Here's my thought: I have several aluminum alloy frames that are headed to the scrap yard. If I fully degrease them and sandblast them to remove paint and what not, shouldn't aluminum be safe in a tank? Granted, I know the idea takes a little effort on my part to get them squeaky clean, but it's much less costly than trying to find a piece of drift wood or lava rock big enough to "fill" the tank.

Just in case you're wondering, I haven't chosen fish, substrate, or even other decor. I was thinking black river stone as the substrate and a homemade background and maybe some South Americans to start with. Thoughts?


----------



## gnomemagi (Jun 13, 2009)

I find the concept interesting. Basically what I've read is that aluminum when it comes in contact with water will oxidize, and you will want this layer to stay otherwise the aluminum will leach toxic compounds into the water.

So while the bike's spokes may not be shiny, they should be safe submerged. Rubber seats and pedals should repel water and be safe as well - water does not cause any reactions in most polymers/rubber/plastics as they are not polarized.

Personally, in my mind, I picture a gradual rocky slope, with the bike anchored to it (kind of like climbing a hill). Throw some java fern and other various plants in there to make it like a planted, but rocky hill.

Then throw some big old SA/CA cichlids in there for coolness.


----------



## PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn (Dec 26, 2005)

wont the bike stick out??

thoroughly clean the bike I cant see any issue (though may need to ensure theres no foam in the seat that might each other things)

I'd advise against salt water or acidic water setups, as those are both fairly corrosive. so your going to want a hardwater setup.

however decor isn't that expensive. you can usually ge rock free, and driftwood isn't hard to come-by. and sand is cheap.

I can see where your going, a bike in the tank is a wonderful idea, I think the tank isnt big enough for it.


----------



## Tinga (Nov 27, 2009)

What about syrofoam letters inside the tank that have your logo?


----------



## ridley25 (Jan 5, 2008)

I gather you're just talking about submerging the frame, but even at that, your 180 should only be two feet tall.
Leaving the hood off to fit it will kill you with evapouration and heat loss - although I guess that depends where you are in Florida.
If I were you, I might grab an old (clean) frame with the steerer tube and bars still on it. Cut that sucker through the top tube and down tube, and plant it in the tank so it looks like it's climbing out of the substrate.

kevin


----------



## codenametorch (Dec 27, 2009)

You all have given me some awesome ideas! My intent was just to clean a bike frame and put it in the tank but you've kinda convinced me to go all out. There are a few things I neglected to mention in my original post.

First off, yes the tank is only 2 feet high (it's a standard 180). That was why I was going to go for just the frame. With the crank set removed almost all mountain bike frames are under 24" tall (some road bike frames are taller). However, many BMX bikes are also under 2 feet tall when properly configured (handle bars are the main problem). I could relatively easily fit one of those in the tank and lord knows I have extra.

Second, IÃ¢â‚¬â„¢m not sure how much you know about bikes but there's probably no such thing as an all aluminum complete bike. Most bikes use stainless steel or pressed steel to make many of the components. Things like wheel spokes, derailleur, and cables will often rust with just a good hard rain. If I wanted to put a full bike in there I'd have to dip the sucker in some sort of clear coat first which isn't very cost effective.

Third, complete bikes are full of petroleum based lubricants. Each wheel hub is packed with grease and both the bottom bracket and head tube have healthy dashes of lube also. Let me put it this way, is it moves even only once in a blue moon like a seat tube, there is lubricant on it. I can't imagine that a fish would like that.

Now that IÃ¢â‚¬â„¢ve thoroughly trashed the idea of lowering a whole bike into the tank, let me just say that this might be enough of a challenge for me to attempt... some day. I think IÃ¢â‚¬â„¢m going to start with a pair of bike frames, a sand base, and some java ferns and see where that goes. As my SA tank is still up and running I think I'll let this one cycle for a month+ with some feeders or danios and see what happens. I'll make sure to pass along pictures of the process as well as the completed tank.


----------



## ladybugzcrunch (Jul 26, 2009)

I thought the bike in a tank would be really cool in a bike shop! Where in Florida is this shop, I may have to stop in to see your progress


----------



## Dj823cichild (Mar 30, 2009)

This would be really cool if it would work!


----------



## codenametorch (Dec 27, 2009)

I was discussing this with one of the local fish shop guys and he suggested doing a full cleaning and sealing the parts with silicone and spray sealant. He said a couple of coats from a rattle can should do it. Anyone see a reason not to spray the **** out of a nice BMX bike and drop it in?


----------



## fishEH (Sep 15, 2008)

Maybe as a bike shop owner you can get your hands on a cheap carbon fiber frame, if there is such a thing. Or maybe some carbon fiber wheels. I'm thinking, but not sure, that carbon fiber would be safe for fish with no worries of rust. 
I definitely woudn't scrap the idea. Having a tank with a frame or even just different components in it in a bike shop is very cool.


----------



## SupeDM (Jan 26, 2009)

Remember the old plastic mag style BMX rims from the 80's those would work. Also just paint it with the krylon water based spray paint as it wont hurt the fish.


----------



## scrubjay (Oct 25, 2009)

I like the idea of the aluminum frames used almost like driftwood.


----------



## codenametorch (Dec 27, 2009)

SupeDM said:


> Remember the old plastic mag style BMX rims from the 80's those would work. Also just paint it with the krylon water based spray paint as it wont hurt the fish.


I'd love to but I don't have any. Maybe in the update.



fishEH said:


> Maybe as a bike shop owner you can get your hands on a cheap carbon fiber frame, if there is such a thing. Or maybe some carbon fiber wheels. I'm thinking, but not sure, that carbon fiber would be safe for fish with no worries of rust.


No such thing as cheap carbon fiber. I've had people try and sell me wrecked frames for several hundred dollars.



ladybugzcrunch said:


> I thought the bike in a tank would be really cool in a bike shop! Where in Florida is this shop, I may have to stop in to see your progress


Tallahassee. Here's the link TheGBP.org.

I think I have my frame. It's an older aluminum frame that's been sitting in my warehouse forever. It's a bit big for the tank but I think I'm going to trim it a bit as *ridley25* suggested. I had to order some non-toxic degreaser which came in today so I should have some pictures tonight for you all.


----------



## ridley25 (Jan 5, 2008)

codenametorch said:


> No such thing as cheap carbon fiber. I've had people try and sell me wrecked frames for several hundred dollars.


No kidding. A teammate of mine accidentally drove his car into his garage with his Orbea Orca on the roof rack.

He was very sad and it took many beers to guide him through the aftermath.

Eventually he framed the wreckage and mounted it on his wall, as even in two pieces, it was still too lovely for the trash bin.

Quite touching, really.

kevin


----------



## Gopherboy128 (Aug 10, 2006)

I think an aluminum frame, with black gravel and a black background would look awesome. Dunno if you could get your shops logo (assuming you have one) printed on the background, with the frame in front of it. Frame only you should be able to get it inside a 180.


----------



## Afishionado (Jun 6, 2006)

Cool concept. It would debunk the old saying "...like a fish needs a bicycle." You seem to be going about it very thoughtfully. I'd just worry a bit about any sharp bits the fish could injure themselves on.. like pedals, gear sprockets & such; a fish getting stuck between spokes would probably thrash around and scrape itself up some as well... But it'd be an interesting concept to see. Bicycle helmets would certainly be appreciated by the fish as caves.


----------



## codenametorch (Dec 27, 2009)

Afishionado said:


> Cool concept. It would debunk the old saying "...like a fish needs a bicycle."


 :lol: I never thought of it like that! I might just name my tank that!



Afishionado said:


> You seem to be going about it very thoughtfully. I'd just worry a bit about any sharp bits the fish could injure themselves on.. like pedals, gear sprockets & such; a fish getting stuck between spokes would probably thrash around and scrape itself up some as well... But it'd be an interesting concept to see. Bicycle helmets would certainly be appreciated by the fish as caves.


I was worried about that too. My solution was to remove all those bits. The bike i'm using has a three piece crank (two crank arms and a bottom bracket if you're wondering) so removing the entire mechanism not only removes a potential source of contamination but also creates a respectable size cave! I'm also not doing wheels due to the fact that most of the spokes and spoke nipples are not fully water proof and will rust over time. The fish getting stuck is another good reason for me to skip it.

Bicycle helmets are a no go. It'd take a lot of ballast to keep them under water (foam cores) which would defeat the purpose.



Gopherboy128 said:


> I think an aluminum frame, with black gravel and a black background would look awesome. Dunno if you could get your shops logo (assuming you have one) printed on the background, with the frame in front of it. Frame only you should be able to get it inside a 180.


Agreed. My roommate works in a mapping department and I'm trying to get him to commandeer their topo printer for the background. Failing that I have a large stencil that I can use to spray the logo on the tank and then roll black over it. Honestly, I'll probably go that route.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Hmmm. I don't know if it debunks the saying "A woman needs a man like a fish needs a bicycle" or if it proves it. :lol:

But all your female bike customers will love it!


----------



## Afishionado (Jun 6, 2006)

Depends how the fish use the bicycle for shelter :lol:


----------



## gfry (Oct 20, 2009)

I don't know about everyone else but I can't wait to see the finished product.

opcorn:


----------



## codenametorch (Dec 27, 2009)

Well, the first frame's nearly done. I've stripped the components and cleaned the sucker. It needs to dry over night then another go with the degreaser and a rinse and in it goes. I'll take a heat gun to the stickers in the morning.










There's a larger frame that's also going in but I still need to do the cleaning. More pics as soon as I get it dropped.


----------



## justinf67 (Jul 19, 2009)

Small world. I am in Tallahassee as well. Prob 10 min away from capital circle. Where on capital is it by?


----------



## codenametorch (Dec 27, 2009)

Well the bike fame is in the tank. I cleaned it as best I could and removed all the nasty stickers and the grime they left behind. The frame is a bit small I plan on filling out the tank with some other decor. The background is also going ASAP to be replaced with a custom printed logo.

This is the whole tank with the bike.










This is a close up of just the bike. notice the bubbles rising from the seatpost and head tube. I modified the sump return with a piece of clear tubing that flows water and bubbles out through the frame making it look kinda like it was just dropped in there.










These are the latest (temporary) additions to the tank. They seem happy to have 180g to swim in.










Thus it is proven. A fish needs a bicycle. Now to figure out what else it needs...


----------



## ssacrew (Nov 25, 2009)

Was that the only part of a bike you planned on putting in? I know you said you were leaving the gears off, but what about the handlebars?

Fish can't ride bikes without handlebars :fish:


----------



## Dj823cichild (Mar 30, 2009)

IMO I think that looks terrible in your tank! :-?


----------



## Mr.Red (Sep 23, 2009)

i really thought you were going to be put the whole bike in the tank. i agree with the person ontop '^ i dont like it either.sorry.but overall the tank,stand,hood looks great!


----------



## ridley25 (Jan 5, 2008)

ssacrew said:


> Was that the only part of a bike you planned on putting in? I know you said you were leaving the gears off, but what about the handlebars?





Mr.Red said:


> i really thought you were going to be put the whole bike in the tank. i agree with the person ontop '^ i dont like it either.sorry.but overall the tank,stand,hood looks great!





codenametorch said:


> That was why I was going to go for just the frame. With the crank set removed almost all mountain bike frames are under 24" tall (some road bike frames are taller). However, many BMX bikes are also under 2 feet tall when properly configured (handle bars are the main problem). I could relatively easily fit one of those in the tank and lord knows I have extra.


----------



## codenametorch (Dec 27, 2009)

Consider this a proof of concept. I've been having problems finding 100% aluminum parts. For example the fork and headset on this bike are steel and had some rust spotting already. It looks like I'm going to have to manufacture the rest. For the moment I'm focusing on getting the new background printed and getting some things CNCed.


----------



## Afishionado (Jun 6, 2006)

I just think it's a too bad you can't find a way to get a helmet to sink - that would just work so well with the theme - and contribute to the "this just happened" look along with the bubbling frame... torch the hard casing fron the inside and cut out the foam somehow? Then strap some rocks to the inside??? Top it off with a sign next to the tank saying "Be sure to have your bicycle serviced here BEFORE that next ride by the lake..."


----------



## gtphale (Oct 12, 2008)

I think for where the tank is at it's a really cool concept. Not for an at home tank but, cool as **** with it being in a bike shop.


----------



## codenametorch (Dec 27, 2009)

Afishionado said:


> I just think it's a too bad you can't find a way to get a helmet to sink - that would just work so well with the theme - and contribute to the "this just happened" look along with the bubbling frame... torch the hard casing fron the inside and cut out the foam somehow? Then strap some rocks to the inside??? Top it off with a sign next to the tank saying "Be sure to have your bicycle serviced here BEFORE that next ride by the lake..."


While you're certainly right about the helmet looking cool in the tank I just don't see how it can be done without major problems. As you can see I've had to remove everything from the bike frame just to make sure the thing doesn't kill the fish. A bicycle helmet would require removing almost all the foam (I refuse to have any rockets in my tank) and sealing the openings (don't want a fish getting shredded on the way in/out). Practically, I think making a mold and then creating a sinking duplicate is more feasible. Let me finish the background and my lexan project and I'll see what I can do.



gtphale said:


> I think for where the tank is at it's a really cool concept. Not for an at home tank but, cool as #%$& with it being in a bike shop.


Thanks for the props. I hope you like as much when I'm done.


----------



## Dj823cichild (Mar 30, 2009)

Mr.Red said:


> i really thought you were going to be put the whole bike in the tank. i agree with the person ontop '^ i dont like it either.sorry.but overall the tank,stand,hood looks great!


I have a name :lol:


----------



## phxl (Nov 21, 2008)

I like this concept and have some ideas as well. 

First thing I would do is swap out that background and get a print with your logo on it. Any sign shop with a wide format printer should be able to print you a paper banner that you could tape on from the back. I think your logo was white on a black background so that would work perfect.

Then I would go to a garden center (or for a stroll in the great outdoors) and get some landscaping rocks. Slide the frame to the right side of the tank and prop the left side of the frame up on one of the rocks.... sort of tie it into the decor like the frame dropped in a lake and settled amongst the rocks. Then I would drop a wheel in on the far left side of the tank. Add a good layer of playsand to the substrate for a nice natural look, and then place the plants around the frame and wheel like they have grown up around them over time.


----------



## codenametorch (Dec 27, 2009)

phxl said:


> I like this concept and have some ideas as well.
> 
> First thing I would do is swap out that background and get a print with your logo on it. Any sign shop with a wide format printer should be able to print you a paper banner that you could tape on from the back. I think your logo was white on a black background so that would work perfect.
> 
> Then I would go to a garden center (or for a stroll in the great outdoors) and get some landscaping rocks. Slide the frame to the right side of the tank and prop the left side of the frame up on one of the rocks.... sort of tie it into the decor like the frame dropped in a lake and settled amongst the rocks. Then I would drop a wheel in on the far left side of the tank. Add a good layer of playsand to the substrate for a nice natural look, and then place the plants around the frame and wheel like they have grown up around them over time.


God **** it. Stop giving away my master plan! I have the sand and the background is being printed. Landscape rocks are going to have to wait till all the nurseries reopen late next month. I refuse to pay $20 for a small piece of lava rock or $2/# for slate. The rock alone would cost more than the tank and all the equipment did!


----------



## Rhinox (Sep 10, 2009)

Idea for the helmet: find a roughly head-sized rock and strap the helmut to it? Plug the holes artfully with great stuff spray foam insulation?

Regarding steel in the tank, it will rust, but not as quickly as you think. Steel rusts due to contact with oxygen, and there is much more in the air than in water. Water is only a catalyst. If you want to experiment, submerge a piece of steel wool in water and see how long it takes to rust. You'll probably be waiting a while.

On thing you will have to worry about is corrosion, which is different than oxidation (rusting). This will occur if you have 2 dissimilar metals submerged in the water. It happens because water (if its not pure H20) conducts electricity, so molecules from 1 type of metal actually slowly over time migrate to the other metal. It happens fastest in salt water, because the salt increases conductivity.

I'm not sure if either rusting or corrosion would be any concern to the fish though. Sunken ships turn into pretty great reefs. :fish:

But, if I were you, I would stick to just one type of metal, and don't worry about rusting.


----------



## codenametorch (Dec 27, 2009)

Well, I have bad news. Putting a bicycle in a fish tank turns out to be a bad idea. It turns out that "aluminum" bike frames aren't entirely aluminum and thus not completely non-reactive. I've been watching my PH creep up over the last two weeks and have determined the bike frame to be the cause. I suspect the cause is something that the aluminum was alloyed with. I've heard from some of my car repair friends about metals from China (where this frame was made) being of vastly different makeup from what they purport to be. My biggest worry is that lead or iron was used (god only know why) and will over time poison my tank. It was a fun experiment while it lasted but it looks like the jig is up.


----------



## ashilli48 (May 14, 2006)

well, if you come up with a frame that will work how about some hardy plants whose roots tend the grab onto rocks and driftwood, like Anubias, Java fern and moss. You could tie them down for a bit and encourage them through pruning and retying to gorw all over the frame. Then you have a bike shaped plant in your tank! Just a thought.


----------



## cancichfan (Dec 23, 2009)

You mentioned you had access to a CNC machine. What about having someone mill you an entire "bike" out of better quality aluminum. Of course, it will likely be a lot more than the tank/fish/rocks/mortgage payment etc., but it's an idea. Do a smaller one or a couple and put them on the rocks like a mountain bike path. Then you'd have wheels, bars etc. 
Just a thought.


----------



## Tinga (Nov 27, 2009)

You could always make yourself a Rock bike?

Take the frame, lay it in sand to make an impression, pour in some concrete.

Place the Bike rockin the tank, grow some plans on and around it making it look like it's been there and grown over?

This is an interesting thread opcorn:


----------



## codenametorch (Dec 27, 2009)

Thanks for the tips! I think I may have another candidate for the tank. I have an old Trek bike frame (police surplus) that's been sitting on the wall for quite some time. It's an American made aluminum that probably won't contain the same impurities that doomed the last frame. I'm not taking any chances though so I'm taking the ting down to a local scrap recycler and having them test it to see what the composition is. If it turns out to be safe I'm going to have it clear coated at a car detailing place and give it another go.

Before I do that though I'm going to build up a good buffer in the tank. After removing the bike and doing a 25% water change my PH was back down to 7.7 and I should have it down closer to 7 after one more change tomorrow. I've got about 400#s of lime rock that's going in afterward with about 50-100#s of driftwood. I'll make sure to add pictures when I'm done.

I'm going to let that sit for about a week then add the new frame. I've got about 20 convicts destroying my 55g waiting for this thing to be ready for them. Hopefully the second time will be a charm.


----------



## bulldogg7 (Mar 3, 2003)

I like that sandcast idea :thumb:


----------



## codenametorch (Dec 27, 2009)

New picture. Here's the tank with most of the limerock added.


----------



## krfhsf (Dec 25, 2008)

Looks great!


----------



## ridley25 (Jan 5, 2008)

I guess plan "C" would be one of those bamboo bike frames...

kevin


----------



## scales77oi (Apr 17, 2009)

bike frame=bad idea


----------



## cichlidfeesh (Apr 6, 2009)

I think that as long as you don't put a Seminole logo in your tank you should be fine :thumb:


----------



## codenametorch (Dec 27, 2009)

cichlidfeesh said:


> I think that as long as you don't put a Seminole logo in your tank you should be fine :thumb:


I might do that just to spite you.


----------



## Rhinox (Sep 10, 2009)

What did you think of my helmet idea - strap it to a head-shaped river rock?


----------



## codenametorch (Dec 27, 2009)

Rhinox said:


> What did you think of my helmet idea - strap it to a head-shaped river rock?


Honestly, for my physical and mental safety I didn't really consider it. For the moment the tank is set up w/o bikes inside. I am however embarking on a massive redesign of the shop which includes a redo of the tank which i'm saving for last. I'll update when I work out the details.


----------



## natalie559 (Dec 6, 2007)

codenametorch said:


> Tallahassee.


Hi neighbor!


----------



## Floridagirl (Jan 10, 2008)

I'm in Panama City. I might have to visit to see the tank!


----------



## gatorsaver (Jan 3, 2010)

I'm with cichlidfeesh 100 % this, we are a Gator Nation...


----------



## joeleitz (Mar 8, 2010)

I'll have to check out your shop in Tallahassee one day and see how your tank turned out. You certainly have an interesting idea there and I'm wonder how the finished project will look. Next time I'm in town I'll seek out your shop.

----------------------
destin florida rentals


----------



## CoolCichlid (Feb 12, 2010)

How's the bicycle tank? I mean the progress. :thumb:


----------



## lil_flame33 (Mar 20, 2010)

I think this is an AWESOME idea! I'd love to see pictures! I hope you decide to do it!


----------



## bulldogg7 (Mar 3, 2003)

there were some pics here I thought, but they're gone now


----------

